# burstner nexxo family



## mgw (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi has anybody got the burstner nexxo family I have been having a look at one it is on the ford transit chassis so would like to know if there are any problems with the chassis or the mh (it is a new mh)any comment,s would be great


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi mgw,
We've had a Burstner Nexxo T660 for about 5 months which I think is the low profile version of the family. It's our first so I suppose we've nothing to compare it to. Nevertheless we really like it. The Ford is great to drive, seems to bowl along comfortably (economically too). Everything is well put together which makes for a nice quiet drive. 

Cheers
Chris


----------



## mgw (Mar 27, 2007)

thanks for that the burstner seems to be a well made van I cannot find any bad reports on them at all

mike


----------

